# Greenville, SC-Gretchen 3Y F 10/22 2PM Plays Fetch



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Greenville SC-Stunning GSD PB- many die Tuesday 2:00 

From: GCACS
To: GCACS
Sent: Monday, October 19, 2009 5:26 PM
Subject: Greenville SC PTS list 10/19 *NEW list* DOGS


NAME: Gretchen

ANIMAL ID: 8958370

BREED: German shepherd

SEX: female

APPROXIMATE AGE: 3 yrs

APPROXIMATE WEIGHT: 65 lbs

HEALTH: appears healthy

TEMPERAMENT: friendly

RESCUE PULL FEE: $60

ADDITIONAL INFO: plays fetch

UPDATE: will be PTS 10/22























If you cannot see the pictures, please, go to:

http://www.Noahs-Arks.net and click on the Greenville tab.



Please email us at [email protected]



We may have transport available—just ask



When you reply to confirm dogs, please include in your email what rescue you are with. This saves us a lot of time because we currently work with a TON of rescues. Thanks for making it easier for us!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

Greenville County Animal Care Services
328C Furman Hall Road
Receiving Building
Greenville, SC 29609
Due to the overwhelming number of phone calls we receive each day from those of you who want to save lives, we kindly request correspondence by e-mail. Thank you for all you do to save animals!

[email protected]


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

this lovely girl!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

BUMP LAST FEW HOURS!


----------



## canineresq (May 20, 2004)

Just heard back from the shelter, she has been rescued already.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

thank you!


----------

